# Giant Terrago any good?



## PJ79LIZARD (20 Jul 2010)

Hi been looking at hardtail mtb's seen a giant terrago for 300 few months old, I want a hardtail with lockout front forks cause I'll be riding on roads and trails mainly locally, I've read some reviews and people mainly slate the forks, how good are they as I don't want to buy it then have to fork out for some more forks straight away, pardon the pun lol I don't have much experience with mountain bikes as Im a roadie, what's with the brakes using fluid, do you have to bleed and replace often?


----------



## Muddyfox (20 Jul 2010)

I've got a 2005 model Terrago and i've never had to bleed the brakes (yet) its a good bike but a bit on the heavy side for a hardtail, the Terrago is rated as an entry level bike and whatever you buy at this price will have compromises so most will need a front fork upgrade if you want a decent off road capability or are bothered by the weight 

Simon


----------

